# Fluval FX5 strange buzz



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

With my WC today I decided to open up my filter to clean it. I closed the valves, unplugged it, unscrew the top and cleaned the filter pads. I put back again, filled it water, screw the top, plugged the tubes, open the valves and plugged it in.

Since then I hear a strange buzz coming from the pump unit.

Does anyone know what could be the reason of the noise or did it happen to anyone else?


----------



## ybmarmot (Jun 15, 2010)

Yup, got one. Air in the filter is the problem. Either get the air out or leave it alone and in a few days the noise will be gone (the FX5 evacutaes air avery 24 hours).


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm, I hope is what you say, but it doesn't sound like an air noise. It sounds like a buzz, like those coming from an old radio, TV etc


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

It seams the reason of the noise was the damaged ceramic axis of the magnetic impeller. When I tried to look at it, it broke in my hands. I glued it back with a powerfull ceramic glue and I hope it will hold untill I get a new magnetic impeller assembly.

Did some else glued a ceramic axis before and how long did it hold?


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I know it's a tough situation to be in, but beware. That impeller spinning off center can ruin your filter by warping the impeller housing.

Hopefully you can get a replacement in very soon. If ordering, order 2, so you have a spare available the next time. I try and keep spare shafts, impellers, O-Rings, and motor seal rings on hand for all of my filters. Emergencies become non-events that way.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

The bond just cracked   

Now I have the filter unplugged. I need to think of something before all the bacteria is dead and the tank decycled.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Now I used silicone to glue it, hope it will hold. I wait a few hours for the silicone to dry out and I'll take the chance.

I have another filter going, a Hydor Prime 30, which I was using for movement of the water surface. I know it's not enough filtration for my tank, but this will have to do untill I get that impeller.

If I keep the Fluval's media basket in my tank, will the bacteria survive? Or I shouldn't bother and store the Fluval in my closet and recycl it again when the spare part arrives?

Any little advice will help a lot.


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

put your bio stuff in bags and drop them in tank, maybe where the circulation is.

if you can post picture of the broken part , maybe we can help you with some temporary fix.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I decided to get out the ceramic axis and replace it with similar piece of stainless steel. I managed to get out the part from the magnetic thing but the one from the propeller is somehow stuck or glued really good. I used a hammer and a screwdriver to get it out but no luck.

This is the propeller which has a piece of ceramic stuck in it.










You can see better that piece of ceramic here.










This is the magnetic cylinder.










The whole piece looks like this.

https://secure25.securewebsession.com/p ... sembly.jpg

The only difference is the color of the propeller.

So, the only help I can get right now is if someone knows an online shop which has this part and ships to Romania, cause I found none.


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

oki, it looks like a ceramic shaft on which they have crimped metal hub, and then inject-mold plastic impeller around,...not easy to remove the ceramic,...

Maybe if you can find a sharp metal pin, and hammer the ceramic by little shock to break it in tiny parts,...

mmm i will make search for romanian online parts,...i'll just let you know

edit: found it on ebay ship international

http://cgi.ebay.ca/FLUVAL-FX5-replaceme ... 5d266e1a07


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

I got a new part, all is good now 

Chriis you are right, they told me the impeller is molded around the ceramic axis, it can not be removed from it, unless you brake the impeller.

Thanks all for help.


----------

